# Weißer Verlauf zur Transparenz



## port29 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade einen Button in Illustrator zu erstellen, aber es klappt irgendwie nicht ganz. Der Button soll in etwa so aussehen, wie das Logo der trend reportage: http://www.azmedia.de/uploads/pics/trendreportage_01.jpg

Was ich nicht hinbekomme, ist dieser Verlauf unten, diese Ellipse von weiß nach transparent. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man den erstellt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
die Suche hilft:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/145779-transparenter-verlauf-illustrator.html

Gruß


----------

